# Gelding Sheath Noise



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I call it the 'squooge'.

It's completely normal.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Yup, I know that sound too! 

I figure it is the sound of air going in and out of the sheath when they bounce around?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yep one of the girls I take lessons with sometimes has a horse that makes that noise, it's quite humorous to listen to.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

That noise is coming from their sheath? I always thought it was some sort of gut noise. I could have sworn my mare makes that same noise from time to time, but I'm getting old and senile, so maybe not... EWWW!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

What? Their SHEATH does that?! I always thought it was a gut sound too! Then someone told me it was air they were breathing in and it was coming out their butt. :shock: I was young, guys...

How on earth does the sheath go about making that noise?


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's air caught in their sheath? Something like that..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, it's air caught in the sheath. Stallions do it too but geldings seem to do it more, for some reason.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Daughter's stallion is really loud about it. I never heard DJ make that noise. But I could have SWORN Dancer did - and she's a mare... my mind is totally blown guys!


----------



## mapleridgefarm (Sep 20, 2010)

dee...you havent lost your mind, my old mare made that sound...


----------

